# NW Fish Rescue Intro



## nwfishrescue (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello everyone! I just signed up for this forum, and I am glad I did cause it has every category of animals I could want! I love animals, and I always want to help them and talk about them.

My husband and I started NW Fish Rescue because there are few fish rescues and we hate that fish get flushed, killed, released into the wild. So, we started this rescue hoping that if we can't physically save every fish, we can at least get the word out that there are alternatives!

You will probably find me all over this forum because it looks like I have an interest in all the topics!

thanks for having me!


----------

